# Problème écran iphone



## Npls (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir j’ai un souci avec mon iPhone 6s depuis peu j’ai remarqué qu’en bas de l’ecran il me faisait des couleurs un peu rosé un peu bleu par moment. Seriez vous me dire d’où vient le problème et si cela coûte cher à faire réparer ? Merci d’avance


----------



## aliali (11 Janvier 2018)

Npls a dit:


> Bonsoir j’ai un souci avec mon iPhone 6s depuis peu j’ai remarqué qu’en bas de l’ecran il me faisait des couleurs un peu rosé un peu bleu par moment. Seriez vous me dire d’où vient le problème et si cela coûte cher à faire réparer ? Merci d’avance



Normalement , en appuyant à la fois sur le bouton principal (home) et sur le bouton allumer -éteindre ( sur le côté droit en haut) jusqu’à ce que la pomme se rallume , ça résoud  ce genre de problème.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir

avez vous été voir  chez Apple?


----------

